# Sony DCR TRV900e Capture Software



## ray2mi (30. August 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe mir kürzlich eine gebrauchte 900e gekauft. Nun möchte ich aber die Aufnahmen von Cam auf PC bekommen. Dazu benötige ich eine capture Software, diese war im Lieferumfang nicht enthalten. Ich benutze gerade WinDV aber gibt es noch etwas besseres?
Und wie bekomme ich diese horizontalen Streifen weg?


----------



## darkframe (31. August 2008)

Hi,

IMHO mit das beste Programm ist Scenalyzer. Mit 34,-€ auch nicht zu teuer. Trotzdem solltest Du es erst einmal ausprobieren.

Was für horizontale Streifen meinst Du? Sind die bei Schwenks zu sehen oder wenn sich etwas durch das Bild bewegt? Wenn ja, dann sind das die "Kämme", die man bei Interlaced-Material am PC immer zu sehen bekommt. Am Fernseher sind die nicht zu sehen. Vielleicht zeigst Du am besten mal ein Beispielbild, damit man sagen kann, ob's wirklich daher kommt.


----------



## ray2mi (31. August 2008)

erstmal danke für die Info.
Ja genau, es ist immer bei einer Bewegung und so.
Habe auch ein Bild im Anhang.


----------



## chmee (31. August 2008)

Scenalyser ist eine tolle Idee, da es die Aufnahme szenenweise auf die Festplatte legt. Soll es einfach nur manuell gestartet und gestoppt werden, gibt s eigentlich in jeder Software einen Aufnahmebereich, wo man auf Firewire zugreifen kann. Weiterhin kann man auch mit VirtualDub (kostenlos) Capturings machen.

Und ja, wie es darkframe schon sagte, Interlacing ist normal und gehört zum Sendestandard bei Fernsehwiedergabe ( HD mal ausgenommen ). Es gibt Deinterlacer, die dafür zuständig sind, aus Halbbildern Vollbilder zu generieren. Da muss man aber ein bisschen suchen, denn nicht alle sind gut. Für Webvideos ist Deinterlacing -meiner Ansicht nach- zwingend.

mfg chmee


----------

